

Apple Blows us Away with Smart Bezel Details - pathik
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2011/04/apple-blows-us-away-with-smart-bezel-details.html

======
joelhaus
Can anyone comment on what is stopping Android handset makers from innovating
like this?

It seems like the only thing they are able to focus on is bogging down the OS
with a bunch of bloatware and fancy skins that detract from the built in
functionality. My guess is that they don't want to put resources into
something that is destined to become open-sourced, but any thoughts on this
would be interesting to hear.

